# New Meyer Snowplow Parts and Cabinet



## JMLSNOW (Apr 21, 2003)

New Meyer Parts and Genuine Dealer Cabinet

#15661 - A Valve & Coil Qty 1
#15393 - A Valve Qty 1
#15967 - B Valve & Coil Qty 1
#15430 - C Coil Qty 2
#15381 - C Valve Qty 1
#08550 - Pivot Pins set Qty 1
#15847 - Coupler Qty 1
#15848 - Coupler Qty 1
#15741 - Coupler Qty 4
#15576 - Ball & Spring Qty 1
Couplers Complete Qty 2
#22436 - Plow Pins two sets
#12978 - Small Trip Springs Qty 4
#13011 - Hinge Connector (old style) Qty 2
#05119 - Wiper Cap Qty 3
#15619 - Filer Qty 1
#22092 - Single lever Controller Qty 1
#07116 - Old Style Module Qty 1
#15707SP - E60 Seal Kit Qty 1
#07548 - Wires & Modules Qty 1
#07118 - Module to Light Wires Qty 2
#15842 - Cable 2 terminal Qty 1
#22295 - Rigid Elbow Qty 1
Starter Solenoid Qty 3
Plow fluid Qty 5 quarts

Parts Retail for $1,949.73 alone
Asking $1,750.00 with Meyer display case (out of business)
Call John after 4 PM at 440-897-9788 or anytime on weekends
Cash and pickup only, Located in Montville Twp. (Geauga County)
Only Serious Inquires


----------

